# Someone please help me!!!



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi is going to be 1 on the 21st of this month ... She has been fine with house training until last week - she had a poo in her crate last week.... Then she did it again on Sunday and now tonight she has done it again  she knows she is wrong because she runs to her crate and hides like she knows she is going to be told off ... What should I do to stop her - it's driving me mad!!!! Xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah I'm sorry you're having this problem 

Is she pooing more than usual generally and still going as often when outside? 
No change in food or timings of meals? 
Is it a normal poo or is her tummy upset? 
Does she do it when you're in the house and is it in different places?

Sorry... 20 questions!!!! 

I honestly don't know the answer , just trying to eliminate the obvious which I'm sure you yourself have already done. 

xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a normal looking poo but just in the house - she is still going outside aswell - she has had no change in good - apart from her treats - my OH got her some treats from bnms so I thought it might have been that so I stopped giving them to her and yet she has done it again tonight  I just don't know what is up with her - maybe thought it could be the teenager phase but not sure  xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe try taking the crate away. If it ain't there she can't poo in it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hopefully it is just a teenage thing then... I'm not sure what the answer is in dealing with it apart from going out more often but I'm sure she knows she shouldn't be doing it... Hence the running to her crate. 

Hopefully someone more experienced will have more helpful advice for you .... Fingers crossed its short lived though.. Can imagine how distressing it is. 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Is it just in the crate??? 

xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

No it was in her crate, in the kitchen near her Crate and by the front door - I am hoping someone can help so I don't go insane lol - she goes out a lot as my OH smokes in the back garden so she goes out quite often ... Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

are there any other dogs in the house?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When out does she poop on walks or in the garden?


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

No she is the only dog in the house - we had another dog visit the other day but apart from that she is the only one  she usually has a poo on her evening walk and she has a poo in the morning when she first goes out - she gets fed at lunch an tea as she never eats in morning so feed her when I come home at lunch time - she is alone in the day and stays in the kitchen - she was crated but now I keep door open for her x


----------

